

A Story about Washington DC's Snow Gridlock on Jan. 26 2011 - spoiledtechie
http://www.scottpio.com/post/2964912995/the-dc-snow-gridlock-of-jan-26-2011

======
spoiledtechie
Thats incredible no one was volunteering their time like he spoke of. Just
shows people's unwillingness to help out when they are in need as well.

